# Chèque cadeau pour appli et mise à jour ?



## Dclick (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Derrière ce titre bancale se cache une p'tite question toute simple (enfin je crois).

En fait je voulais simplement savoir si les chèques cadeaux et autres cartes spéciales pour iTunes permettais, en plus de l'achat de chanson/film/etc, d'acheter des applis mais également certaines mise à jour (comme la 3.0 que je n'ai pas encore) car comme je ne paye jamais par CB sur le net j'aimerai bien m'acheter une de ces cartes mais je veux savoir si cela fonctionnera ou non.

Merci d'avance à vous et bon début de week-end.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Bah oui! Si tu as une carte cadeau iTunes de 20&#8364;, ce sont 20&#8364; à dépenser sur l'iTunes Store! 
Donc vidéo, émission TV, musiques et App!


----------



## Dclick (3 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah oui! Si tu as une carte cadeau iTunes de 20, ce sont 20 à dépenser sur l'iTunes Store!
> Donc vidéo, émission TV, musiques et App!




D'accord Macu, donc cela comprend les mises à jours de l'iTouch aussi alors ? (désolé d'insister mais je tiens à en être certain.)


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Oui, tout à fait. En rentrant les codes de ta carte d'achat iTunes, c'est comme si c'était ta carte bleue sur l'iTMS.
Donc les 3&#8364;99 de mise à jour sont compris dedans. Mais bon, c'est fait exprès, 20&#8364; c'est un montant chiant! Veille surtout à ne jamais le dépasser!


----------

